# Tucking Tail



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My 3 1/2 year old female has a standard 2/3 docked tail & has never had problems with it. 

She woke up this morning & was fine. She went back to sleep in her cozy cave and then just jumped out of it with her tail tucked & her pelvis a tiny bit tucked. She was with me the whole morning and there is no way she injured it unless she bent it weird while she was sleeping in the cozy cave.

She's licked it a few time and I caught my male sniffing it once or twice. I've moved it and felt all around on it and around it and she shows no sign of pain. Not cuts, no bumps, no bites - at least that I can see.

She's playing just fine but just seems a bit "worried" about her tail - she's holds it funny.

Any thoughts? If its not better in a day or two, we'll definitely run her to the vet but I thought maybe someone out there has had this happen.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

It could be the anal glands issue. If you search this forum using "anal glands", there are several posts out there.


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

We had the same problem with out lab. He woke up one morning and his tail looked like he had just gotten in trouble for something. (Tucked between his legs). We called the vet explained the situation and tried to make an appointment. The vet told us to hang tight for a few days it was probably just sprained ( though we had no idea how he did it... Put him to bed in his kennel and he woke up like that). Vet said give it a few days if it does not get better then bring him in. Day three we saw good improvement and day 4 it was back to normal.

I am by no means a vet and I know this was a lab not a V... It's just my .02


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Exact same thing for us Duke of Birds, after 3-4 days it was back to normal. She must have hurt it somehow and perhaps there was a delayed reaction. Either way, she is fine now!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of what ya'll are describing, sounds like limber tail. 
While it can be painful, it does go away within a few days. Most of the time its seen in retrievers after a day of hunting in cold water, but some dog get it after excessive exercise. If the dog is in a lot of pain (unable to get comfortable) a vet will prescribe pain meds to help them.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We took her to the vet today, no limber tail, no anal gland issues. 

She does have a small scab on the tip of her tail and all the vet can figure is that she must have nicked it on something and held it like she did because of that.

As of today, she is still licking that spot from time to time so it must be itching. 

These sporting dogs do get a lot of bumps & cuts don't they? God bless them!


----------

